
Ask HN: What is the state of film photography in non-creative industries? - jnunoferreira
I do some film photography as a hobby.
I was looking at Fujifilm NEOPAN 100 ACROS - which comes recommended on the website for, among others, archaeological documentation.<p>As I&#x27;ve been looking at photogrammetry with drones&#x2F;digital cameras and seen the wonders it can do for non-IT people, I wondered: other than artistical pursuits, what is the role of film photography in 2018?
======
JohnStudio
Well, one thing to really do is look at the resumes of some of the great
photographers of all time and work your way backwards. I saw that, because
artistic photographers often partake in pay-jobs and end up being totally
outside of the realm of "art". One of the biggest things I've seen is the
resurrection of techniques prior to film as you know it today - namely on sub-
straits like tin/glass and low ISO below 1 .. yes ISO --> 1 <\---. That might
be a start.

[https://petapixel.com/2015/12/08/ansel-adams-job-opening-
in-...](https://petapixel.com/2015/12/08/ansel-adams-job-opening-in-us-govt-
pays-100000-per-year/)

~~~
jnunoferreira
Landscape/art photography with large format negatives (4x5 and above) I
understand...we still don't have practical digital cameras for that.

But what is being done with emulsions of ISO <1?

